# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила новые Android и Windows планшеты на MWC 2015

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила три новые модели планшетов: два устройства серии А под управлением ОС Android – Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50 и A10-70, а также планшет на базе ОС Windows – IdeaPad MIIX 300. Новинки созданы для тех, кому нужны компактные устройства для отдыха и развлечений по доступной цене. 

Новинки серии A с поддержкой LTE и технологии передачи расширенного объемного звука Dolby Atmos доказывают, что даже недорогие планшеты могут предложить любителям мобильных развлечений широкие возможности. Модели позволят пользователям не только оставаться на связи в любом месте и в любое время, но и в полной мере воспользоваться мультимедийной составляющей: посмотреть фильм, ТВ, послушать музыку, наслаждаясь качественным звуком через встроенные динамики. Что касается 8-дюймового ideapad MIIX 300 – это планшет на базе ОС Windows, предлагающий высокую производительность в устройстве карманного размера.

*Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70* 

Теперь потребители смогут получить тонкий и легкий планшет с большим экраном, широкими мультимедийными возможностями и улучшенными техническими характеристиками по доступной цене. В большинстве случаев планшеты используют для просмотра цифрового контента, поэтому пользователи по достоинству оценят большой 10,1-дюймовый экран Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 стандарта Full HD, с помощью которого можно полностью погрузиться в атмосферу игр или фильмов, насладиться яркими цветами и четкостью изображения. 



Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 – достойный пример передовых аудиовизуальных технологий. Это первый 10-дюймовый планшет под управлением ОС Android, в котором в дополнение к экрану высокой четкости реализуется технология передачи расширенного объемного звука Dolby Atmos. Данная функция способна точно передавать движение различных объектов с помощью звука. 

Обновленная звуковая панель с несколькими динамиками обеспечивает звучание, как в зале кинотеатра. Смотреть фильмы и слушать музыку можно целый день: мощная аккумуляторная батарея позволяет устройству работать до 10 часов без подзарядки.

Новый Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 можно взять с собой куда угодно: его толщина – всего 8,9 мм, а вес – около 500 г. Устройство работает под управлением операционной системы Android 4.4, оснащено четырехъядерным процессором MediaTek и поддерживает стандарт LTE для быстрого мобильного Интернета. Кроме того, в планшете установлен двухполосный модуль WiFi и 8-мегапиксельная камера. Корпус выполнен в двух цветах: белом (Pearl White) и синем (Midnight Blue). 


*Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50*

В Lenovo понимают, что невозможно создать одну единственную модель планшета, которая подошла бы всем пользователям, именно поэтому компания представляет планшет начального уровня с 8-дюймовым HD-дисплеем Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50. Он хорошо подойдет тем, кто хочет просто оставаться на связи, но при этом не готов тратить много денег, а также тем, кому нужен универсальный планшет, способный выполнить одновременно несколько задач. Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50 такой же тонкий, как и его «старший брат», TAB 2 A10-70, но при этом еще легче – его вес составляет всего 330 г. Работать без подзарядки устройство может в течение всего дня: аккумуляторная батарея гарантирует работу устройства до 8 часов. Как и TAB 2 A10-70, TAB 2 A8-50 поддерживает LTE. Кроме того, в планшете установлен модуль для двух SIM-карт, которые обеспечат голосовую связь и передачу данных в LTE-сетях. 



Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50 доказывает, что и в компактном устройстве может быть хороший звук, ведь в нем реализована технология передачи расширенного объемного звука Dolby Atmos. Планшет имеет 5-мегапиксельную основную камеру, которая способна делать четкие и качественные снимки. Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50 стал первым планшетом, получившим операционную систему Android 5.0 Lollipop. Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50оснащен 64-битным четырехъядерным процессором MediaTek. Благодаря слоту для карт MicroSD объем доступной памяти можно легко увеличить до 32 Гб. Корпус нового планшета выполнен в четырех цветах: белом (Pearl White), черном (Ebony), синем (Midnight Blue) и ярко-розовом (Neon Pink). 

*Lenovo ideapad MIIX 300* 

Те, кто предпочитает планшеты под управлением операционной системы Windows, могут остановить свой выбор на Lenovo ideapad MIIX 300. Это компактный планшет с 8-дюймовым дисплеем, знакомой многим пользователям ПК операционной системой Windows 8.1 и пакетом приложений Microsoft Office 365 (срок подписки - 1 год). Lenovo ideapad MIIX 300 доказывает, что даже компактные устройства могут иметь высокую производительность. 



Широкоформатный дисплей высокого разрешения HD WUXGA с IPS-матрицей превращает устройство в идеальную мобильную платформу для выполнения стандартных рабочих задач, таких как отправка электронной почты, проведение онлайн-видеоконференций, а также взаимодействие с цифровым контентом. Кроме того, Lenovo ideapad MIIX 300 прекрасно подойдет для отдыха и развлечений, например, просмотра фильмов или видео в режиме онлайн. Планшет построен на базе четырехъядерного процессора Intel Atom и обладает всеми техническими характеристиками, которые необходимы для работы: встроенным накопителем eMMC объемом до 64 Гб, слотом для карт памяти microSD для переноса и хранения данных, а также модулями WiFi и Bluetooth, двумя камерами и мощной аккумуляторной батареей, обеспечивающей длительное время работы устройства без подзарядки. Lenovo ideapad MIIX 300 будет доступен в корпусе серебристого цвета (Platinum Silver).

*Цитата:*

*Джефф Мередит (Jeff Meredith), вице-президент компании Lenovo по маркетингу, подразделение Tablet Business Unit, Mobile Business Group:*

_«Наши новые модели планшетов доказывают, что доступная цена и инновации могут быть неотделимы друг от друга. Так, планшеты начального уровня имеют поддержку стандарта LTE и аудиосистему с технологией передачи расширенного объемного звука Dolby Atmos Cinema Sound, ранее доступные только в более дорогих моделях. Новые планшеты Lenovo серии A выводят возможности мобильных устройств на новый, более высокий уровень»._ 

*Джон Кулинг (John Couling), старший вице-президент Dolby Laboratories, подразделение E-Media Business Group:*

_ «Обеспечить пользователю стопроцентное погружение в контент – вот для чего была создана технология Dolby Atmos. Мы очень рады сотрудничеству с компанией Lenovo, в рамках которого мобильные устройства получают невероятные возможности, а пользователи могут насладиться звуком, который обостряет чувства и погружает в происходящее действие»._

----------


## WelcHom

ничего такие, я бы себе МIIX 300 купил бы для работы, или чтобы отдахнуть чисто. Надеюсь когда в продаже у нас появится будет приятная цена на него

----------

